# Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!



## don rhabano (20. Mai 2008)

Ich hab im aktuellen GEO gelesen, dass Regenwürmer Senf absolut hassen- es standsogar extra FÜR Angler dort drin.

Also 60g Senfmehl (gemahlener Senf) auf nen halben Liter Wasser und auf die Erde schütten!!!
Wenn man das mit 2-5liter macht ist mann mit Regenwürmern für 2-6leute eingedeckt!!!

lg


----------



## FrankWoerner (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

Hey,
nur nicht vergessen die eingesammelten Regenwürmer gut abspülen und eventuell soger in ner Kiste ein paar tage erholen lassen. das nimmt die ziemlich mit, und ob der fisch auf Regenwurm mit senf steht so wie ich auf Rote mit senf bezweifle ich sehr.|kopfkrat


----------



## Heilbutt (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

versteh ich das richtig:
Das Gebräu in ne Gießkanne, am hellen Tag, drauf auf die Wiese, warten, Würmer aufsammeln...?!?!

|kopfkrat

klingt einfach.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

ja hast schon richtig verstanden, aber ob sich das lohnt? Das Mehl gibt es ja schließlich nicht für umsonst. Dazu noch waschen und  hältern.

Ich bevorzuge immer noch die Spatenmethode.


----------



## Aal-Papst (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

editiert von MS


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*



Aal-Papst schrieb:


> Aber ich grabe auch lieber den Komposthaufen um, da findet man meist mehr und kann gleich los zum Angeln.


 

In was ist wenn es kaum noch Würmer im Kompost/misthaufen gibt ? ( is bei mir zurzeit der fall ) 
Wie bekomme ich am schnellsten wieder viele Kompostwürmer/Mistwürmer in den haufen ? Sodass ich damit nächsten Monat auf Aal gehen kann ???


----------



## don rhabano (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

Also im C&C (in der Metro bestimmt auch ) gibts das Zeug ziemlich billig.
Also selbst auf Yatego gibt es 1kg für 8,36euro (ziemlich teuer).
Ich habs noch nicht gekauft aber im Großhandel kostet 1kg ca.2-4euro.


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*



Kleiner-Zander schrieb:


> In was ist wenn es kaum noch Würmer im Kompost/misthaufen gibt ? ( is bei mir zurzeit der fall )
> Wie bekomme ich am schnellsten wieder viele Kompostwürmer/Mistwürmer in den haufen ? Sodass ich damit nächsten Monat auf Aal gehen kann ???



Im Wald, vorher aber bitte mit dem zuständigen Förster abklären, damit das auch nicht ins Auge geht.


----------



## porscher (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

also ich sammel einfach wenns dunkel ist die tauwürmer vom rasen. sind dann "unbehandelt" und quicklebendig. und meinem rasen gehts auch prima


----------



## gründler (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*



Kleiner-Zander schrieb:


> In was ist wenn es kaum noch Würmer im Kompost/misthaufen gibt ? ( is bei mir zurzeit der fall )
> Wie bekomme ich am schnellsten wieder viele Kompostwürmer/Mistwürmer in den haufen ? Sodass ich damit nächsten Monat auf Aal gehen kann ???


 
Also ich züchte auch in 3 Kompostern.
Wie lange wurde dein Komposter schon nicht komplett leer gemacht?
Fütterst du deine Würmer regelmäßig?
Also wenn der Komposter schon jahre nicht geleert wurde verziehen sich die Würmer,also leer machen und neu aufbauen.
1. Schicht laub,zweige etc.
2. Schicht Erde
3. Schicht Gras Pflanzen Küchenabfälle die nicht übermässig verschimmeln,am besten Salat Kartoffelschäle Obstschalen Haferflocken etc.Keine Essenreste(fleisch etc)
4. Neue Würmer rein setzen und nun paar Wochen warten.
lg


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Im Wald, vorher aber bitte mit dem zuständigen Förster abklären, damit das auch nicht ins Auge geht.



Einfach die aus dem Boden ?!?


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

ja, such Dir Laubbäume und so etwa 1-2 m davon entfernt graben, da habe ich schon ettliche gekriegt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

Ich habe es kommen sehen.

Das hantieren mit Strom zum Würmerfangen ist schlicht

*Lebensgefährlich !!!*

Solche Diskussionen hatten wir bereits mehrfach. Wir dulden es hier im Board nicht, das eine so blödsinnige und gefährliche Sache auch noch als Tip gegeben wird. 

Ebenfalls völlig ungeeignet sind Spüli und Chemikalien. Auch davon wollen wir hier nichts lesen. 

*Und damit das ganz klar ist. Nochmalige Strom- oder Chemievorschläge, oder Diskussionen ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, werden ohne Kompromiss mit einer Verwarnung geahndet.* 





Das mit dem Senfmehl mag ja hinhauen, aber ob es den Aufwand und die Kosten lohnt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## eiswerner (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

Hee habt ihr einen Fußballverein in eurer Nähe, die beregnen den Rasen sehr oft, wenn ihr eure Kopflampe mit einer roten Folie abdeckt könnt ihr jede menge Regenwürmer einsammeln aber bitte nicht zu hart auftreten da sind die Würmer gleich weg.#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

grabegabel und einstechen dann rütteln und die würmer kriechen nach oben da sie angst haben vorm maulwurf der die selben bewegungen vibration beim graben macht.


----------



## Krüger82 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*



esox02 schrieb:


> grabegabel und einstechen dann rütteln und die würmer kriechen nach oben da sie angst haben vorm maulwurf der die selben bewegungen vibation beim graben macht.


 
Kann nur zustimmen, das funzt!!!


----------



## Freizeitfischer (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Also im C&C (in der Metro bestimmt auch ) gibts das Zeug ziemlich billig.
> Also selbst auf Yatego gibt es 1kg für 8,36euro (ziemlich teuer).
> Ich habs noch nicht gekauft aber im Großhandel kostet 1kg ca.2-4euro.



hm, 
fürn paar Euro mehr kann ich mir im Versandhandel 500 gr. Würmer bestellen, dass reicht ne Weile.....


----------



## magic feeder (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

#c...mmhhhhh......senf.........


----------



## Allrounder81 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*



esox02 schrieb:


> grabegabel und einstechen dann rütteln und die würmer kriechen nach oben da sie angst haben vorm maulwurf der die selben bewegungen vibration beim graben macht.


 
So mach´ich das immer!!!
Geht zu jeder Tage- und Nachtzeit!
Hab´es auch erst nicht geglaubt...funktioniert aber tatsächlich...kommt sogar vor, dass sich die Würmer schon nach ein paar Sekunden aus dem Boden schrauben.
Kannst auch ne Schaufel oder nen Spaten nehmen.
Die komplette "Schaufel" versenken, die Handfläche oben auf dem Stiel legen, ziehen und zurückrutschen lassen...wippt von alleine!

Finger weg von Strom, oder Chemikalien...geht viel einfacher und ungefährlicher (vor allen Dingen günstiger)


----------



## Ute (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

Hi,
ich mache in 3 Wochen meine Prüfung.
Habe aber gestern auf einem Pferdehof mit Würmer ausgebuddelt. man findet im Mist verdammt viele Würmer. Habe halt gelesen, das Mistwürmer besonders anziehend sein sollen für Fische. 
Hat einer damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Laserbeak (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

Das Angeln mit Mistwürmern funktioniert im allgemeinen sehr gut.
Ich habe an meinem Gewässer nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. In Kombination mit Mais ein toller Brassenköder, als Mistwurmbündel ein guter / sehr guter Forellenköder.
Auch wenn meine Kollegen immer sagen, dass man die Forellen bei uns nur mit dicken Tauwürmern fängt (Ich nicke dann immer, weil das die Kollegen mit der 40er Schnur sind, deren Durchschnittsalter so um die 60 liegt).
Ich fange meine weiter mit Mistwürmern.........   :q


----------



## Doc Plato (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

Habe ein ca. 100l Kunststofffass im Keller stehen. Letztes Jahr im Sommer Kompostwürmer (Mistwürmer) mit ein paar Litern Komposterde rein getan und später noch mehr Erde dazu gegeben. Würmer die vom Angeln über sind (auch Dendrobenas) werfe ich da wieder rein. Habe mittlerweile mehr und auch größere Würmer darin als ich anfänglich eingesetzt habe. Ich fütter meine Würmer mit Salat und Rabarberblättern und regelmäßig kommt ne Schippe Kaffeesatz dazu. Auf die Erde lege ich oben drauf ein paar Blätter Zeitung, mir wurde zugetragen das dort die Würmers ihre Eier drin ablegen sollen. Da ich im Keller ein kaltes und leicht feuchtes Klima habe (altes Bergmannshaus), brauche ich nur ca. 2 mal im Jahr die Erde befeuchten. Habe noch nicht gezählt wie viele Würmer da drin sind, aber ich schätze auf mind. ca. 50-80Würmer die immer zur Verfügung stehen  Wenn nicht noch mehr....


----------



## don rhabano (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

Das ist super ne eigene Wurmzucht!!!


----------



## Ute (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

Das werde ich mir dann in nächster Zeit auch mal anlegen. Sehr gute Idee. :m|wavey:


----------



## Ute (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

Hey don rhabano, aus welchem Neustadt kommst du? 
Aus Ostholstein?


----------



## erhanovic (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

omg 


lg


----------



## heinzrch (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

ich klau immer den Vibrator von meiner Frau und steck ihm am Fußballplatz senkrecht in die Erde. Einfach einschalten 5 Minuten laufen lassen, und dann die Würmer einsammeln, fertig#6.
Nicht vergessen, den Vibrator hinterher ordentlich abzuspülen, sonst gibts richtig Ärger |supergri!
(Hoffentlich krieg ich jetzt kein Ärger, weil der Vibrator mit Batteriestrom betrieben wird, ist aber gaaanz Schwachstrom, ehrlich :vik:!)


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

Gute Idee. Hab aber das Problem, dass meine Frau gar keinen Vibrator braucht.


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Hab aber das Problem, dass meine Frau gar keinen Vibrator braucht.




Na, Ralf, dann steck einfach das, was deine Frau statt Vibrator nutzt, in den Boden und beweg "es"...

Bestimmt kommen die Würmer dann zum lachen nach oben!!!:q


----------



## David Kanal (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na, Ralf, dann steck einfach das, was deine Frau statt Vibrator nutzt, in den Boden und beweg "es"...
> 
> Bestimmt kommen die Würmer dann zum lachen nach oben!!!:q





|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Mfg David


----------



## tHHomas (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na, Ralf, dann steck einfach das, was deine Frau statt Vibrator nutzt, in den Boden und beweg "es"...
> 
> Bestimmt kommen die Würmer dann zum lachen nach oben!!!:q




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## der-silvio (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

lol - wie geil ist das den mit dem Vibrator bitte... 
Und Madam macht das mit ??? nicht dass sich da was wund scheuert |bigeyes
Vielleicht *jede* freie Minute angeln gehen hihi

Hier aber mein Tipp:
Auf den Kompost immer mal wieder Zwiebelschalen werfen, das soll die Regenwürmer anziehen und etwa alle 10 - 20 cm (Erdschicht) eine dünne Schicht Rasenschnitt (frisch aus dem Mäher) dazwischen, dann geht das schon


----------



## heinzrch (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

drum hab ich ja extra geschrieben: hinterher ordentlich abspülen :m
@Ralph: du gehst offensichtlich zu selten zum angeln |supergri

Im Ernst: Kompost immer schön feucht halten, und schwerpunktmäßig Küchenabfälle füttern (weniger Gartenabfälle), zum Start mal in ein halbes oder gar ganzes Kilo Dendros investieren, dann läuft das schon. Mein Kompost läuft schon seit 3 Jahren, die 
Würmer ziehen die Küchenabfälle ruckzuck runter, ich hab noch  nie den Kompost neu angesetzt, und trotzdem wird der Komposter (so ein eckiges Plastikteil vom Baumarkt) nie höher als zur Hälfte voll...


----------



## Ute (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

Hi. ich habe aber keinen Vibrator.    |uhoh:
Soll ich dann die elektrische Zahnbürste von meinem Mann nehmen?  :l    |wavey:


----------



## Windmaster (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

Es gibt da auch ein Gerät was per USB an den PC angeschlossen wird und dann durch Vibrationen massieren soll. Hab´s mal irgendwo im Pearl Katalog gesehen.

Man kann es dann ja einfach einbuddeln, anschliessen und dann per Web Cam einen Live Stream ins Board posten. :q


----------



## don rhabano (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

Na lass das mal nen Admin lesen mit deinem Nickname (Werbung)...und schwupps weg. Ein Video wäre aber mal ganz interressant.

Das mit dem Senfmehl ist übrigens nicht wirklich ernst gemeint!

lg


----------



## alex g (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*

naja zum Stippfischen reichen auch die kleinen Regenwürmer


----------



## L-TownPlayer (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Hab aber das Problem, dass meine Frau gar keinen Vibrator braucht.



bist dir sicher bekommst doch eh nicht mit wenn de angeln fährst oder :q

und wenn se wirklich keinen hat was ich nicht glaube also in deiner angeltasche versteckt sie ihn nicht soviel ist sicher :q

hast elektrischen rasierer


----------



## dimapaul (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geheimtipp für Regenwürmer!!!*



L-TownPlayer schrieb:


> bist dir sicher bekommst doch eh nicht mit wenn de angeln fährst oder :q
> 
> und wenn se wirklich keinen hat was ich nicht glaube also in deiner angeltasche versteckt sie ihn nicht soviel ist sicher :q
> 
> hast elektrischen rasierer



Ramme ich den einfach in den boden und stell an? dann kommen die würmer raus ??
die Senfidee find ich auch zu "teuer" im vergleich zum konstenlosen , habe früher mit ner Lampe abends die Feuchten Würmer gesehen/tauwurm) da das Licht an Ihnen reflektiert (nicht direkt anstrahlen) sonst sofort weg.
Mit Rotlicht kann ich es mir gut vorstellen.


----------

